# The Grandmaster (Ip Man)



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2013)

[h=1]Wong Kar-wai Gives a Grandmaster Class[/h]


> His new film, *The Grandmaster*, a meditation on the legacy of kung fu master (and *Bruce Lee* trainer) Ip Man, has so far generated more than $55 million world-wide  Wongs biggest box-office hit to date.
> 
> The Grandmaster stars Asian powerhouse actors *Tony Leung* and *Zhang Ziyi*  as Ip Man and Gong Er  two kung fu greats who meet during the  turbulent Republican era of Chinas history. The film took Wong six  years to plan and three more to film.



Sounds good to me! I just started Ip Man 2 and am finding him too lionized--a hagiography, as in the first film. I'd prefer a less exaggerated version of his life story rather than a standard kung fu film loosely based on his life. (Mind you, Ip Man 1 and 2 are still well above average for these types of films.) This sounds more serious (I hope).



> *Later, when Ip Man is in Hong Kong and meets a formidable opponent, he says its as rare as meeting a friend.
> 
> *
> 
> Youre very grateful to have someone that is an equal. Especially at the time, when they are in exile.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 2, 2013)

I think this review is on target. Certainly chinese stylists will want to see it, be prepared for what they say here. 

http://www.sfgate.com/movies/article/The-Grandmaster-review-A-letdown-4772405.php


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 2, 2013)

I saw this movie on Saturday and found it a bit boring and the subtitles didn't help either.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2013)

The review was spot on.  It's slow paced and a little hard to follow at times, but its also stylish and the martial arts choreography was stunning and beautiful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> It's slow paced and a little hard to follow at times, but its also stylish and the martial arts choreography was stunning and beautiful.



Agreed.


----------



## Takai (Sep 2, 2013)

This is still on my list but, it certainly isn't near the top.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll need to see it regardless!


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 4, 2013)

It was on my list to see, but alas is not being played in our local theaters.


----------

